# The Noobiest Army



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

so i want to know what you the public think is the noobiest army

i think it is ultramarines because almost all new people start with them but what makes it worse they suck with them.

you can argue that someone is wrong and justify your own.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I totally agree with you, lots of noobs play Ultramarines, and that's insane: I don't know how many Ultramarines-painted Space Marines there are around the world, but I think that they are far above the numbers in the Codex Astartes

Another noob army is Necrons. Damn I can't remember how many little 12-year-old boys I saw with unpainted or plain boltgun metal Necron armys, saying "They look lik terminators! Nd they R mad of metal that cant B dstroyd!!! My necrons pwn ur Rmy!!!!"


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Clarify what you mean by "Nooby" please? Attitude of the player? Skill of the player? Quality of Paintjob? Easiest army to use? Army-most-often-seen-being-kicked-under-the-table-by-armies-that-are-themselves-terrible?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ork's For Personality.....Kids seem to love Yelling "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH" Every 5 seconds...... (till they yell NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO when my eldar eat there faces)

Skill level wise noob army is marines....You need to remember 1 number pretty much...3! And people still get it wrong! i was in a single elimination event (out of 30 people i got second, lost do to my wraithlord rolling a 1 on dangerous terrain and killing him self T_T) and the kid i played in the second round had to ask what his marines needed to hit....Then asked what they need to wound.....T3..........I hate kids....T_T


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr. Boggle said:


> but what makes it worse they suck with them.


thats kind of how most people are with anything theyve never ever done before.

if you mean what army is chosen most by new people, then yeah id say its ultramarines. you need few models to make an army and since its a straight codex army naturally they are just gonna go "might as well go with them" as to not confuse themselves. at least that was the case with me.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would say orks, I see so many little kids with orks these days it's not funny, my opinion of orks - it's the easiest way to get away with a dodgy paint job! Though I do have a laugh when I see a player who's been playing a while say a month or 2 and when playing with his SM has to look at his codex to remember that a marine has a S of 4 etc... I mean there base stat line is practically one number how hard can that be it's not like fantasy where stat lines in armies can change dramatically across the board.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Ultramarines, for every reason that's been said so far for them.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

*Echo of smurf-mentioning posts, supported by the fact that the author of this post is both a rabid Word Bearer-fan and an Ultramarine-hater*

By the way, did you notice that no one got a single vote except for the smurfs and the Orks? :grin:


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Well for me personally I would have to say Orks: random, comical, braindead maniacs. Whats not to like. Space Wolves: brand new book and models, easy in-your-face gameplay that owns (me anyway). Last but not least Khorne Berserkers: about the same as the others but way more simple in my opinion. Rush, cut off head, scream "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD", wash, rinse, and repeat.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone voted eldar. I'm confused...


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate players that spend 300+ points on a model, that is pretty much unkillable. Then tell me my army sucks and i'm so weak when it takes out a 50 point squad of gradsman or equivalent.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

what i mean by noob is the army most people to start up.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Clarify what you mean by "Nooby" please? Attitude of the player? Skill of the player? Quality of Paintjob? Easiest army to use? Army-most-often-seen-being-kicked-under-the-table-by-armies-that-are-themselves-terrible?


A mix of all those.

Anyway, I have to say Chaos Marines. These are generally started by those who would do Ultramarines (or any vanilla marines), but are afraid to be classified as a noob, which in my mind makes them even more nooby. Especially black legion, those guys suck.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Smurfs :3 by far the most over played army our there quickly followed but the necrons in my local area!


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Anyway, I have to say Chaos Marines. These are generally started by those who would do Ultramarines (or any vanilla marines), but are afraid to be classified as a noob, which in my mind makes them even more nooby. Especially black legion, those guys suck.


Sorry but i beg to differ because where i am we have tons of beginners and no-one plays chaos (of any kind) except for me and one other guy. And saying black legion sucks is abit unfair it the player.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Ultramarines, mainly because those blue buggers dwarfed the Iron hands. Who deserve there own damn codex!!!!


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Boggle said:


> Sorry but i beg to differ because where i am we have tons of beginners and no-one plays chaos (of any kind) except for me and one other guy. And saying black legion sucks is abit unfair it the player.


There led by a guy who is in to stealing things from tombs and corpses.
Also he insists on screaming "I'm the chosen one listen to meeeeee!"
And more besides. (lot's of FAILED black crusades.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You know other than the contents of one Assault on Black Reach set painted up for GW Stoke I've never seen an Ultramarines army...or in fact a Black Legions one!

When we say noob are we using it as a catch all description or are we distinguishing between newbs and noobs?
newbs= beginners who don't really have a clue but genuinely wish to improve
noobs= essentially idiots, too stubborn to accept they are such.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

ok both newb and noob


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Tau. Marines I hate for multiple reasons but at least they require some skill. Tau are just a gunline army, and all you need to know is a little of the pros and cons of your armoury...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bobss said:


> Tau are just a gunline army, and all you need to know is a little of the pros and cons of your armoury...


No... if you just stand still and shoot with Tau, you'll do alright until about turn 2 or 3 when things start charging you. Then you'll be dead by turn 4.


I'd agree with the consensus that Marines are the normal beginners army in 40k - I suppose it's quite likely to happen since they usually come in the boxed sets. 

Don't see much wrong with the idea either - people complain about GW a lot, but if they were really going to be evil, they'd put Orks and Gaurd in the boxed set, then whoever a beginner goes with, they're going to need a biiig old pile of models to expand your army with...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

see, i voted Necrons here, as it was the army i started with, and i feel due to its simplicity of codex, is not only the easiest to learn to play but probably one of the better MEQ armies out there. honestly i think more people should start with them for learning 40k at its simplest.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Smurfs, for every reason said before. But I also see alot of people start with chaos but I recon thats because they see people start with marines and they dare to be different, unfortunatly for them other had the same idea :victory:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, people who play Tau as a gunline army are newbs, noobs etc.

It doesn't make Tau a nooby army, as to play their greatest strengths (mobility, suprise tactics) you do really need skill, and it's a very unforgiving army to play if you don't have such skill. Everyone can line up a bunch of Tau and just roll dice until turn 6.

The great irony is that gun line Tau players rarely ever win. And if they do, their opponent should probably reevaluate his strategies.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bobss said:


> Tau. Marines I hate for multiple reasons but at least they require some skill. Tau are just a gunline army, and all you need to know is a little of the pros and cons of your armoury...


Not at all true
Tau are in no way a gunline army
Any competitive tau player uses mobility and uses fishes to keep out of assault and grinds down his enemy

With 5th ed they have become awfully hard to use
Our suits are no longer impregnable with JSJ, making mistakes with our fishes mean we our easier to chase down and the one good thing is you cant consolidate into combat

For me necrons... every single army just means they walk forward and use monoliths to rip us apart. One track

The army most new people use is space marines but i still think there is variety and they are not a one track minded army


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't see Tau or Eldar as newbie armies. They're pretty much the only armies that cannot win without skill.

I go for marines, for the same reasons everyone else said. Orks are good too, but they can pull off some nifty moves if they have to. The only strategy SM get around here is "Stand in cover and shoot the other guys. If that doesn't work, try hitting them with your bolter." The smurfs are _designed_ for new gamers, so I'll give them my vote.


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Ultramarines are pretty simple, everyone pretty much has the same stats, and there's a lot of flexibility to try things out. They're fairly forgiving when you make mistakes, and rely on their fairly solid basic units, instead of crazy tricks.

Necrons are also incredibly simple, and durable but I find them boring as all hell. They might be a good newbie choice, but they might also just put people off the game.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

According to Urban Dictionary: n00b: An inexperienced and/or ignorant or unskilled person. Especially used in computer games.

Although I play Ultramarines myself (have done for 2 years now, am in no way a n00b), I'd have to say they are the n00biest army. I quit the game 'cause I couldn't decide which army to play, then started again with Space Marines, purely because of the name "Angels of Death", which to me just screamed "AWESOME". 

That is the reason why most people start and finish with Space Marines, because everybody thinks that they're at least a little bit cool.

Please note: I did not say Ultramarines, mainly because most people where I live like to come up with their own Chapters (with exceedingly bad paint jobs). They then diss the Ultramarines, and I promptly crush their armies when I play them in a game 5 minutes later.

But what's worse is the one other kid who plays Ultramarines, and he is crap. Seriously, he played a 1500 point game against Orks, with a Land Raider Redeemer in his army, 2 Dreads, a Scout Squad, 2 Tactical Squads, 2 Assault Squads, 5 Terminators, and Cato Sicarius. It was a flawless victory from the Orks, literally no Orks died. Against Space Marines.

Feel free to sig that short story.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Nobody put DE as the noobiest army...they aren't that hard to play...


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> Nobody put DE as the noobiest army...they aren't that hard to play...


Hahaha! Not only that but someone would have trouble finding the models to assemble the army...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I just inherited mine a month or so ago when a friend of my sister quit. They are user-friendly (as far as coked out, sci-fi elves go) but the models aren't pretty enough to pull in new gamers. New people go for the nicer sculpted armies.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

I voted Space marines(ultra smurfs) this is mainly because most of the noobs at GW Stevenage play ultramarines but I think that kids/noobs suffer for 'Ohhhhh Shiny' syndrome so when the new black reach box set came out there were lots of kids/noobs starting orks or ultra marines.It is the same now with the new nids lots of kids/noobs have used them as a starting army. Just my thoughts anyway.

Cheers
Jimbob


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I just had to vote tyranids... even though I am a nid player. Yes there are a lot of beginners about who use smurfs but its the surprising number of n00bs that have nids that shock me (there is a difference between beginner and n00b). The numbers of horrible painted, half falling apart nid armies Ive seen at my FLGS is shocking... personally I put it down to the "I want the aliens" train of thought and since tyranids something of a cross between "Aliens" and "Starship Troopers" they pretty much hit what most people think aggressive aliens look like (others are either fantasy, anime or just weird).


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I say Tyranids, the update made me stop playing them, just because I didn't want to add to the ever-increasing hoard of sniveling, snot nosed, model touching, homophobic (Their best insults usually consist of *** and gay) pack of kids. Hell, I'm fifteen, so I'm still a child. I can admit that. 11 year olds can't.

So they try to assert their dominance over the other men and (few) women who also share the joy of the hobby (Though i wouldn't call the kids enjoyment of the hobby a "love," but more of a "fad.")


In the end, I much prefer my Zombie-style death guard army.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

I would have to say Imperial Guard, this is because Some many children who go to my club use them, thinking there Leman Russ's have front armour 18 (?)
And they have the idea that charging with guardsmen kills all. This might just be my club, but generally I would say Space Marines.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the reason space mareens are so noobish is because when people play dawn of war there are mareens which are like the best in that game. Ironically, when the employees at the store show you how to play guess what the armies are? Space mareens and orks!


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this will sound bad, but I voted for Necrons, based solely on events of the past 2 years in my area.

Almost without exception, every new player we bring on board and teach to play, we pawn off a 1500 point Necron army for about $100.

I have seen that army pass thru at least 5 hands. (No exaggeration).
Basicly the noob gets excited and we tell them how great the necrons are, they bite at the bait, buy the army, last 2 months, and get bored with them. They pawn it off on another noob and start collecting their 'mature' army.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I think a better description would rather be which army is the most common starter army rather than a derogatory term like 'noobiest' ultramarines doesn't imply a lack of skill or options, it requires skill, same as all armies (although in varying degree) armies that require the least skill tend to be the newest and thus most powerful.

My vote goes to marines as they're the cheapest army to start up, meaning a player can get a large force quickly, compared to say my chaos marines which cost about double for the same points, CSM are quite an expensive army which is why I disagree they're a 'starter' army.

Where I am Eldar are a very common starter army, heaps of people take them due to mostly the seer councils massive power and the cheesiness of the list, whilst once upon a time they may've taken skill to harness the power of nacho, now with the Internet any idiot can make a cheesy list, shame most of them fail to use it well.....


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I think its logical that new players naturally graviate towards Space Marines. Countless video games and other Sci Fi books and movies show us how awesome it is to be a space age soldier. And most new people tend to think the Space Marines are the "good guys". Not to mention their actually human, which just makes it more logically easier to understand.

So newbies take marines because their super human, good guy, high tech bad asses. Seriously whats not to like? Far easier to understand than Orcs (the cosmic joke of almost any fanstey book ever written) or space aliens.

Of course then the new players learn the fluff, learn how the other races work, move on to their "mature army" and spit on anyone who dares play Smurfs.

And i have to admit though, I went Necrons first and they are boring. Not that easy to win though. Chaos stomped me, Space Wolves crushed me in melee and well played Eldar can divide and conquer.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> I think a better description would rather be which army is the most common starter army rather than a derogatory term like 'noobiest' ultramarines doesn't imply a lack of skill or options, it requires skill, same as all armies (although in varying degree) armies that require the least skill tend to be the newest and thus most powerful.


I think there is a difference between a 'beginner' and a 'n00b', one is someone who is learning to play the game.. the other is someone who is failing to learn the game (you can a n00b for years, possibly for ever).


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

no votes for sisters of battle, they must be noob-proof


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that there is way too much stigma on the Ultramarines. I personally know no one who plays or has played Ultramarines, except me(BA now, but it was Ultramarines for a while) and that was my second army. Seriously by now there's so much hate that the easiest way to guarantee that no one else in you area will be playing the same army as you is to play SMurfs.


Also weirdly in my area Eldar seem to be a noob army. I think it's because they see people get kicked to the curb with them by really skilled players and think that its an easy army.

P.S. SoB are REALLY hard to play right, my flgs has a player who's been trying for about 2 years now and I don't know if he has yet to win a game and he is by no means a bad player.


----------



## Mastersandrock (Jan 6, 2010)

Doombreed said:


> Last but not least Khorne Berserkers: about the same as the others but way more simple in my opinion. Rush, cut off head, scream "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD", wash, rinse, and repeat.


I like on how you put this. Yes i am what you all would put the labial nubby on when it comes to 40k. I have collected for yrs but only played a couple games and in one of them i did fight khorne berserkers and that is about what they did to me. To the post yes i agree UM are the starter army i have seen the most. But i started with DA.


----------

